# Winter Park CO



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Just depends where you go....has some flat spots and lots of moguls .....once u no where not to go it is a good mountain


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know........at least half the time the "Dr" is ridin',..... it's at another resort. I just tell him it's WP..........he's so baked, he doesn't know the difference!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't care all that much for MJ and WP

But judging from your avatar, there's plenty for you to do at either area


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Arguably the best tree riding in the state. If you can handle expert level tree riding that is.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Arguably the best tree riding in the state. If you can handle expert level tree riding that is.


He's right, I've ripped some gnarly trees at WP. The usual problem I ran into was that they were already trashed by the time I got to em.

I've only hit MJ a handful of times though... I'm sure there's a ton of gems I don't know about


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The best spots are hard to find, and rightfully so.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Absolutely! That's why I've become so partial to Vail.... I know the place very well at this point.

Hey we've got some exploring to do this winter, Kill

Get that sled! I'm purchasing a tow rope and plastic roll up sled right meow actually, just in case.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If someone would drop a match on all that beetle kill and burn the fucker down the world would be a better place. Fuck that shit hole the trees aren't that great, resort is flat on one side steep on the other but to get from one to the other it's a bitch. You'd be better off just driving down the road to sol vista and not having any lines.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If someone would drop a match on all that beetle kill and burn the fucker down the world would be a better place. Fuck that shit hole the trees aren't that great, resort is flat on one side steep on the other but to get from one to the other it's a bitch. You'd be better off just driving down the road to sol vista and not having any lines.


Sorry BA but I have to disagree with you 100%. You have no idea where the spots are. I think you'd have a blast. There is a ton of stuff that is like the goods at Vail Pass only more stacked. Plus some just fantastic trees inbounds and sidecountry. 

Now if you want park, yeah, they fall short on that one. I guess it has been getting better, but from what I can tell they still lag far behind their Summit and Eagle county counterparts. 

For freeride terrain, there is some pretty damn fine stuff there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My buddy AJ that's lived there for years took me on some stuff it just wasn't that great best tree riding in the state hands down is Beaver Creek.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm, I tend to disagree, and I'm just not sure where AJ took you. There are just tons of tree runs there, a handful of them really stand out for me. Plus, if the conditions aren't great, even those won't be fun.

I call it arguable, just because the tree riding at BC is pretty dang great too and is arguably the best in the state too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

last year i had the copper/winter park pass for my first year of serious full riding (been riding for 20 years just not much) and got in about 50 days, roughly 40 at copper and 10 at WP. the reason i rode so much more at copper is that it was infinitely more fun for me. 

note: there ARE locals that will swear by WP, but unless one of them is taking you, i would say that most of the things you have heard about wp are true. one of the biggest problems is that there are a TON of traverses, flat spots and catwalks where if you dont know to hold your speed you are walking. also i have spent most of the day feeling like i was going between one area to another, but never actually finding the "sweet stuff".

there is some awesome above tree line skiing, and some great chutes, but be prepared to ride alot of moguls and be underwhelmed by the park.

another thing to note that i tend to agree with is that loveland has a reputation for being windy and icy, but i find winter park to share the same conditions at a similar if not worse level (the only 2 major resorts on the EAST side of the continental divide).

as a front ranger getting into the sport i am switching to the abasin/keystone/breck pass this year just to cover my bases, but next year i believe i will be heading back to copper ( i really really really love copper! ). 

goto WP to check it out but dont buy a season pass for it unless u get the combo with copper or go first to see how u like it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude, again, Winterpark is on the West side of the divide. Seriously how can you not know this?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have only been over there twice but I sure remember passing a real big sign on Berthoud Pass claiming the Continental Divide. Maybe that sign was lying?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I know that you approach the pass from the south and drive over it to the North. That sign saying it's the divide should be a big enough hint. The other obvious one I would say is if you look to the east you see a continuous ridge of mountains running North to South. Noticeably James Peak, Parry Peak, Mount Eva, Mines Peak, which all reside on the Continental Divide. It's a pretty interesting feat to be looking at the continental divide from the west and yet reside on the east side of the divide...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> But judging from your avatar, there's plenty for you to do at either area


Fuckin' hilarious!!:thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ok well sorry for the geography error, i obviously dont know the details of how the weather works either. regardless i maintain that winter park seems to share the icy windyness of loveland, so far my experience driving further into summit county proved to have milder conditions when windy.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For which I also disagree with but that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a reason we call it Breckenwind.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Copper isn't a whole lot better either actually. They have a little less exposure in spots.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Gee let me get this straight, its winter and there is ice, snow and lots of wind. I just never made the connection Mr obvious.

Also if the tree huggers would of let the park service spray the Fucking beetles back in the seventies when it started half the Fucking forest would not be dead now.


----------



## making turns (Jan 26, 2011)

I used to live in Winter Park, as killclimbz said, there are some mighty nice trees. Also, it isn't as crowded as Summit County. But it does help if you know where to go.


----------

